# How much pellets for a 2 lb bunny?



## Tweetiepy (Jul 28, 2010)

Peaches is a tiny lionhead - he weighs about 2 pounds. I read that 1/4 cup pellets per 5 pounds of rabbit. How much would he get if he only weighs 2 pounds? a spoonful per day?

My poor bunny! :? Actually he might eat more hay if he's eating less pellets right? I used to have to refill his hay bin twice a day, he's eating one packed bin per day only


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 28, 2010)

1/8 of a cup would be a suitable amount. You could give a bit more, but not more than 1/4 cup per day. 1/8 of a cup is 2 tablespoons, you can also find coffee scoops that are 1/8 of a cup. 

Some rabbits can tolerate more pellets than others and weight isn't the only factor. Some small breeds may need more to maintain a good weight and larger breeds may need less that the recommendations. If you find that he is losing weight, then increase the pellets. If he is getting chubby, decrease the amount. 

Lots of hay is good. You might notice that his poops get lighter in colour as he eats more hay and fewer pellets.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 28, 2010)

If he is a young/baby bunny, you can free-feed pellets until he's about a year old as long as he is eating other health things like hay also. I have read it's more like 1/4 cup to 1/2 cup per six pounds of bunny. An adult dwarf of about 2 lbs would do fine with 1/8-1/4 cup I think.


----------

